

Bitcoin Creator Revealed? Satoshi Nakamoto's True Identity Unmasked - typedweb
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-creator-revealed-satoshi-nakamotos-true-identity-unmasked-1474316

======
MildlySerious
What's the point in looking for Satoshi? He has no longer control over
Bitcoin, and he certainly won't give an interview.

------
angdis
Why does Satoshi, whoever he is, remain anonymous? What could he gain from
that?

------
kjs3
Again?

